# Welche GUI und welche Distribution ?



## turbosnake (7. August 2012)

Moin,
ich möchte mir mal wieder eine Linux Distribution installieren. Allerdings komme ich nicht mal über die GUI raus.
Mir gefällt Unity nicht und KDE auch nicht.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht welche ich mir installieren soll. Wobei ich zu Mageia tendiere.


----------



## Falk (7. August 2012)

Mageida müsste aber (davon ausgehend, dass ein ein Mandriva-Fork ist) KDE 4.x als GUI benutzen. Leider gibt es auf der Webseite nicht so arg viele Screenshots. Ansonsten: LinuxMint.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. August 2012)

Ich sehe (Maus vorausgesetzt) Fedora mit Gnome 3 als gute Kombination. Wenn man sich auf das innovative Bedienkonzept einlässt, ist es echt gut. Einzige Schwäche ist, dass man so gut wie nichts einstellen kann. (Mindestens Icons in der Anwendungsübersicht verstecken sollte doch drin sein- Gnome 2 hatte auch nen Menüeditor.)


----------



## thysol (7. August 2012)

Privat: Fedora 17 + Gnome3

Arbeit: OpenSuse + Gnome Classic

Sind meine beiden Favoriten. Am wenigsten Aufreger dürfte dir aber Ubuntu 12.04 bereiten, weil da vieles einfach funzt, was bei Fedora nicht der Fall ist. Da muss mann manchmal Stunden verschwenden um was ans laufen zu bekommen. Benutze selber privat Ubuntu 12.04, einfach weil ich genügend Stress auf der Arbeit habe. Wenn du aber einen einigermassen gechillten Job hast kannst du auch zu Fedora 17 greifen.

OpenSuse ist ein guter Allrounder, optimal für die Arbeit. Würde da aber Gnome3 runter machen und Gnome Classic nutzen, finde Gnome Classic ist beim arbeiten produktiver. Und zum Thema Unity, seit Ubuntu 12.04 ist das gar nicht mal mehr so übel für den privaten Gebrauch.


----------



## Bauer87 (8. August 2012)

Auf der Arbeit darf ich nur OpenSuse (oder Windows) verwenden, für alles andere muss man triftige Gründe vorweisen können, vorinstalliert war KDE4. Das System läuft sehr solide, mir fehlt allerdings die Aktualität der Pakete aus Fedora. Das allerdings hat (wie bei thysol angeklungen) den „Nachteil“, dass ab Werk nur freie Software benutzbar ist. Es ist also nicht wie bei Ubuntu, dass man auf ne Muskdatei klickt und der passende Codec installiert wird. (Wie das bei Suse aussieht, weiß ich nicht, das war wie gesagt vorinstalliert.)

Faktisch lässt sich mit jeder der großen Distributionen und Desktopoberflächen prima Arbeiten, man muss also nach eigener Präferenz entscheiden. Wenn du panische Angst vor Textdateien hast, wäre wahrscheinlich Suse die Distribution deiner Wahl, weil man da alles grafisch über YaST konfigurieren kann. Das ist allerdings auch eine Schwäche – die automatisch generierten Configdateien sind nicht mehr besonders gut zu lesen, wodurch man dann faktisch YaST benutzen _muss_.


----------



## Solarius (8. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Allerdings komme ich nicht mal über die GUI raus.


Was meinst du damit? Bricht die Installation ab, oder kannst du dich einfach nicht entscheiden?

Mageia 2 ist bestimmt eine gute Wahl. Wenn du auf die Downloadseite gehst, dann findest du Live-CDs mit Gnome und KDE. 
Mageia 2 herunterladen
Außerdem findest du auf dieser Seite eine komplette DVD. Die läuft zwar nicht Live, aber du kannst bei der Installation auswählen, welchen Desktop du haben willst. Wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere, kannst du wählen zwischen KDE4, Gnome und LXDE. Du kannst auch nach der Installation weitere Desktops auswählen. Ich schreibe diesen Beitrag gerade mit Mageia 2 und xfce.


----------



## turbosnake (8. August 2012)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Aber ich werde Mageia runterladen und erstmal in einer VM testen. Habe keine DVDs mehr.
Kann ich dann auch von einem USB Stick installieren?


----------



## thysol (8. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
> Aber ich werde Mageia runterladen und erstmal in einer VM testen. Habe keine DVDs mehr.
> Kann ich dann auch von einem USB Stick installieren?


 
Du kannst so gut wie jedes OS vom USB-Stick installieren. Nimm WinDiskImager32, damit sollte sogut wie jede Installations Iso booten.


----------



## blackout24 (8. August 2012)

Also egal wie sehr manche auf Gnome 3 schimpfen ich komm damit ganz gut klar. 2 Extensions (Icon Manger damit Dropbox etc. oben in der Leiste ist und eine schöne Wetterextension) und schon kann das
alles was ich will. Menü anpassen mit dem alten "alacarte" mehr brauch ich nicht. Von Haus aus ist dafür auch "gmenu-simple-editor" installiert. Sieht dafür sehr hübsch aus wie ich finde der Desktop.


----------



## turbosnake (8. August 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> . Nimm WinDiskImager32, damit sollte sogut wie jede Installations Iso booten.


 Wie mache ich das mit dem WinDiskImager32?


----------



## thysol (9. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie mache ich das mit dem WinDiskImager32?


 
1.Loade dir die .exe runter:

Download Win32 Disk Imager 0.6 r46 Free - Easily write IMG to USB cards - Softpedia

2. Unter Windows 7 Rechtsklick auf Computer, "Manage" auswählen. Gehe dann auf Disk Management.

3. Formatiere den USB-Stick neu mit MBR (Master Boot Record), danach einfach lassen. Nicht eine Partition erstellen oder den Stick mit NTFS, FAT32 etc. formatieren. Windows wird dir sagen das du das sollst, drücke dann aber auf "cancel". Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast dann sollte da stehen das auf dem Stick ein "RAW" Filesystem ist.

4. Nenne deine .iso Datei in .img um. Öffne die WindDiskImager32.exe und wähle deinen USB-Stick. Wähle deine .img Datei und drücke auf schreiben.

Jetzt sollte der USB Stick mit dem OS bootable sein.


----------

